# 50 pc base units ???????????



## Anonymous (Aug 15, 2010)

hi im new here and come from england and love reading the posts on here i have roughly 50 base units all with amd processers a stick of ram and 2/3 cards in slots have got to get rid of them! is it worth extracting the gold off processers and fingers and what sort of yeild can i get any help to get started thanks :shock:


----------



## nickvc (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi darfac and welcome to the forum believe me you really have found the best place to be if you want to learn how to recover and or refine. The best. Advice I can give you is to read C.M.Hokes book which is available as a free download on here which gives a good concise background to refining and also the forum handbook again free,read these till the information is understood , you can also visit lasersteves site where there are videos to watch and in your case I would buy some , as well as other items to get you started. Above all read and use the search function on here to expand your knowledge before you start to try anything , the members on here have recovery from e scrap down to a fine art and it really is very simple but the forum won't hold your hand all the way you need to do your homework and then help,expert help,will be freely offered. Good luck and start reading and your first gold button won't be too far away.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 15, 2010)

wow burnt my brains out now took your advise read c m hoke he really explains well sifted throuhg some of the old posts as well soooooooooooo much info gonna have to shift these pcs soon so going to strip them of all gold looking parts this definatly sounds like a good thing to try from what i can gather. other than processors fingers and cable conectors is there any thing else to look out for many thanks  :lol:


----------



## qst42know (Aug 15, 2010)

Hoke is a she, but other than that you are on the right path.

Welcome to the best no nonsense refining forum.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 15, 2010)

qst42know said:


> Hoke is a she, but other than that you are on the right path.
> 
> Welcome to the best no nonsense refining forum.


 
thank you every second on here there is somthing to learn what started as watching a youtube vid has turned into somewhat of a chemistry lesson with a glint of gold can see this taking up a lot of time. has anyone earned serious money on escrap because of this site?????????????


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 15, 2010)

If anybody has earned serious money on e-scrap,it
came from hard work.This site can guide you in the
right direction,but it still takes the hard work,and the
determination to learn.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 15, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> If anybody has earned serious money on e-scrap,it
> came from hard work._*This site can guide you in the
> right direction,but it still takes the hard work,and the
> determination to learn.*_
> ...




8)


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 15, 2010)

> jimdoc wrote:
> If anybody has earned serious money on e-scrap,it
> came from hard work.This site can guide you in the
> right direction,but it still takes the hard work,and the
> determination to learn.


----------

